# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Σαρδέλες / Τόνος σε κονσέρβα

## Billy

ως γνωστον η ΣΗΔ σε Ασβεστιο είναι 1000mg για άτομα ηλικίας 19-50 ετων.

Ενω η περιεκτηκοτητα σε ασβεστιο είναι *550mg* ανα *100γρ* σαρδέλας.

Δεν ξερω αν υπάρχει κάποιος λογος που να μην επιτρέπει την καθημερινη κατανάλωση Σαρδελας εκτός από το ότι είναι πολύ αλμυρές αλλα αυτό νομίζω οτι αντιμετωπίζεται σχετικά ευκολα.

Ξερει κανενας πόσες θερμίδες έχουν τα 100γρ σαρδέλας;

----------


## Gasturb

Νιce Billy, ευχαριστω ...  :01. Wink: 

Η διατροφή μας πρέπει να περιέχει τα πάντα οπότε και τα αλμυρά ας είναι στην διατροφή μας.. αρκεί να μην υπερβάλουμε διότι ανεβάζουν την πίεση - εκτός φυσικά κ αν είστε το καλοκαίρι στη μέση του θεσσαλικό κάμπο.. γιατί τότε είναι απαραίτητα τα αλμυρά αφού σε τέτοιες συνθήκες η πιεσή μας κατρακυλάει .... γιαυτό και οι διάφορες ζαλάδες κτλ κτλ

Gt

----------


## BRaWNy

To ΣΗΔ είναι για άτομα που δεν κάνουν μποντυμπίλντιγκ.
Στους μποντυμπίλντερς αλλά και γενικά σε δραστήρια άτομα, είτε αθλητές , είτε λόγω δουλειάς, οι απαιτήσεις του οργανισμού είναι περισσότερες.
Αυτό που κυρίως θα πρέπει να κοιτάει κανείς ότι παίρνει απο τις σαρδέλες είναι οι πρωτεϊνη και τα Ωμέγα-3 λιπαρά του.
Επίσης πιστεύω, καλό ειναι να εστιάζεται κανείς πρωτα και να δωσει προτεραιότητα στο πόσο είναι το "ΣΗΔ" (σε εισαγωγικά) της ποσότητας και έντασης προπόνησης για τον εαυτό του, ωστε να βρει και να ξερει πόσο χρειάζεται, αν με "πιάνετε", να το εκμεταλλευτεί και μετά να προχωρήσηει και στα υπόλοιπα.

Το αλάτι είναι καλό ειδικά για πριν και μετά την προπόνηση.
Η αυξημένη πίεση (που σε αυτη την περίπτωση την "θέλουμε") συν των άλλων και γενικά το αλάτι, αν πάρουμε πριν την προπόνηση, προσφέρει αυξημένο πρήξιμο, καλύτερες συστολές και συσπάσεις των μυων, αλλά και άλλα όπως αγγειοδιαστολή κ.λ.π.
Για τα καλά του μετα την προπόνηση, νομίζω υπάρχει σχετικό άρθρο του MuscleBoss περι μεταπροπονητικής διατροφής.
Το αλάτι σε κανονικές ποσότητες (ανάλογα τις απαιτησειος του καθένα) δεν πρέπει να λείπει απο την διατροφή.
Το ότι ελλατώνεται ή και κόβεται προς το τέλος μιας δίαιτας για γράμμωση ή το ότι γίνονται διάφορα κόλπα με αυτό την τελευταία εβδομάδα προετοιμασίας πριν απο αγωνες, ειναι μια άλλη ιστορία και δεν αφορά τους αρχάριους, γιατι δεν ειναι έτοιμοι για κάτι τέτοιο κατα την άποψή μου.
Το κάθε πράγμα με την σειρά του.

----------


## Billy

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πόσες Σαρδέλες σε κονσέρβα μπορούμε να φάμε κάθε βδομάδα.
Απ' ότι ξέρω υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στον Τόνο λόγω το ότι περιέχει κάποια Βαρέα Μέταλλα.
Μήπως και οι Σαρδέλες σε κονσέρβα περιέχουν επίσης Βαρέα Μέταλλα;
δηλαδή τα Βαρέα Μέταλλα τα χρησιμοποιούν στην διαδικασία της κονσερβοποίησης γενικώς ή μόνο στην επεξεργασία του Τόνου;;;

----------


## KATERINI 144

τα μέταλλα ειναι απο τη μόλυνση των ωκεανων, όχι από την κονσερβοποίηση, και συναντάτε πολυ στα μεγαλα ψαρια οπως ειναι ο τονος, 

η σαρδελιτσα δεν εχει τετοια προβλήματα και ειναι και πολύ καλη σε περιεκτικότητα πρωτεΐνης ανα βάρος.

----------


## Billy

και έχει και μπόλικο Ασβέστιο οπότε αντικαθιστούν πλήρως τα Γαλακτοκομικά άμα είσαι σε γράμμωση,

Ενδεικτικά: 100γρ Σαρδέλας περιέχουν 550 mg ασβέστιο

----------


## KATERINI 144

για να πω την αληθεια δεν ειχα προσεξει για το ασβεστιο, + ειναι και αυτο μπιλι.

----------


## Eimai_fetes

Σαρδελες εεε ;;;;
ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΙΔΕΑ ......  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Billy

το μόνο που μου την σπάει είναι το ξεκοκάλισμα στις φρέσκες γιατί οι κονσερβοποιημένες ξεκοκαλίζονται πολύ εύκολα.

σχετικά με την Πρωτεΐνη μιλάμε για 28γρ/100γρ σαρδέλας.

----------


## yannis88

Αγοράστε φρέσκες σαρδέλες ρε παιδια...Σε σχαρίτσα περκετι...+ω3 λιπαρά

----------


## Athanasios2104

Σαρδέλες αντί για τόνο δλδ;

----------


## skrwz21

γιατι ο τονος τι εχει ρε παιδια.. και ενα καθε 1-2 μερες δεν βλαπτει αποτι ξερω !

----------


## GiorgosM

Κι εγω το εχω ακουσει αυτο για τον τονο...Δεν πιστευω να παθω τιποτα με 100γρ τονο την ημερα ε??

----------


## KATERINI 144

Για πολλά χρόνια οι θάλασσες και τα ποτάμια σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο γίνονταν τελικοί αποδέκτες ενός κοκτέιλ βιομηχανικών αποβλήτων με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε βαρέα μέταλλα, διοξίνες και ισχυρά καρκινογόνα, σαν την ουσία ΡΒC. Είναι ευνόητο πως τα ψάρια που ζουν σε τέτοια νερά επιμολύνονται με αυτές τις τοξικές ουσίες, τις οποίες στην συνέχεια μεταφέρουν στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. Ωστόσο, για να αντιμετωπίσουμε ουσιαστικά τον κίνδυνο δηλητηρίασης *θα πρέπει να καταναλώνουμε δια βίου 1 μερίδα ψαριού ύποπτης προέλευσης την εβδομάδα,* ποσότητα η οποία απέχει πολύ από την ισχύουσα που δεν ξεπερνάει το 1/4 της μερίδας για τον μέσο Ευρωπαίο.

----------


## Athanasios2104

> Για πολλά χρόνια οι θάλασσες και τα ποτάμια σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο γίνονταν τελικοί αποδέκτες ενός κοκτέιλ βιομηχανικών αποβλήτων με υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σε βαρέα μέταλλα, διοξίνες και ισχυρά καρκινογόνα, σαν την ουσία ΡΒC. Είναι ευνόητο πως τα ψάρια που ζουν σε τέτοια νερά επιμολύνονται με αυτές τις τοξικές ουσίες, τις οποίες στην συνέχεια μεταφέρουν στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό. Ωστόσο, για να αντιμετωπίσουμε ουσιαστικά τον κίνδυνο δηλητηρίασης *θα πρέπει να καταναλώνουμε δια βίου 1 μερίδα ψαριού ύποπτης προέλευσης την εβδομάδα,* ποσότητα η οποία απέχει πολύ από την ισχύουσα που δεν ξεπερνάει το 1/4 της μερίδας για τον μέσο Ευρωπαίο.


Τα βαρέα μέταλλα επικάθονται στον πάτο της θάλλασας και κατά συνέπεια (μέσω του φυτοπλαγκτού & ζωοπλαγκτού) μολύνουν όλα τα ψάρια, μικρά - μεγάλα. Άλλωστε τα μεγάλα ψάρια τρώνε τα μικρά, οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατί ΝΑΙ στη σαρδέλα και ΟΧΙ στον τόνο, αφού πάντα μιλάμε για τα ίδια γραμμάρια...  :02. Confused2: 

Γενικά πάντως, στη σήμερον ημέρα, με τις ορμόνες, τις όξινες βροχές, τα 1002 λιπάσματα και δεν-ξέρω-εγώ-τι-άλλο, όλες οι τροφές είναι "ύποπτης" προέλευσης, δηλαδή κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου εγγυηθεί ότι αυτό που τρως είναι "καθαρό". Εκτός και αν το καλλιεργεί (καλλιέργεια με την γενική έννοια, όχι μόνο για φυτικές παραγωγές) σε κανένα χώρο σαν αυτούς που έχει η Intel για τους επεξεργαστές.

----------


## KATERINI 144

Πρόβλημα επίσης αποτελούν τα βαρέα μέταλλα και ιδιαίτερα ο υδράργυρος με τον οποίο επιβαρύνονται τα ιχθυηρά σε περιοχές με βιομηχανική δραστηριότητα ή ρυπασμένες περιοχές. Δεν αποβάλλεται από τον οργανισμό κατά τον μεταβολισμό, οπότε είναι πολύ επικίνδυνος.
 Ιδιαίτερα τα μεγάλα ψάρια (π.χ. τόνος) συσσωρεύουν τοξικά μέταλλα γιατί ζουν περισσότερα χρόνια, με αποτέλεσμα η κατανάλωσή τους να είναι επισφαλέστερη -σε σχέση τουλάχιστον με τα βαρέα μέταλλα- απ' ό,τι των μικρών ψαριών. Επίσης οι διοξίνες απειλούν τα ψάρια αλλά και τον άνθρωπο κατά την κατανάλωση επιβαρημένων με αυτές ιχθυηρών.
 Έχουν εντοπιστεί υψηλά επίπεδα διοξινών στον σολομό της Βαλτικής.

----------


## skrwz21

δηλαδη με λιγα λογια (το κειμενο που παρεθεσες) 1 τονο τη βδομαδα 'το πολλη' !! 
εγω τρωω 2 τη βδομαδα.. να το μειωσω αλλα τι αλλο να φας το βραδυ με σαλατα και καλα λιπαρα ??

----------


## KATERINI 144

ενταξη και γω παραπανω τονο τρωω απο ενα τη βδομαδα, αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες επιλογες. 
πολυ καλη λυση η σαρδελα που εβαλε ο μπιλι.

----------


## skrwz21

αλλη λυση για την πρωτεινη στο βραδυνο (εκτος απτη whey) ?
καλα τα λεει στο αρθρο, αμα το σκεφτεις δηλαδη, αυτοι οι τονοι... και γενικα τα κονσερβοκουτια  !!

----------


## Athanasios2104

Ρε παιδιά, οκ η σαρδελίτσα, άλλα πως την συνδυάζεις σε βραδύνο; Δλδ τον τόνο τον κάνεις μία σαλατούλα με κασεράκι, μαρουλάκι κτλ, την σαρδέλα (κονσέρβα έστω) πώς την συνοδεύεις; 

Μόνο με ούζο και μεζέ μου έρχεται στο μυαλό...  :01. ROFL:

----------


## KATERINI 144

παει και με τσιπουρο........... χαχαχααχχχαχχα ωραίος ο αθανασιος  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> αλλη λυση για την πρωτεινη στο βραδυνο (εκτος απτη whey) ?
> καλα τα λεει στο αρθρο, αμα το σκεφτεις δηλαδη, αυτοι οι τονοι... και γενικα τα κονσερβοκουτια  !!


γιατι κοτοπουλάκι η γαλοπούλα δεν κανει για βραδινό?! που'ναι το πρόβλημα?
η αυγα βραστά με το μαρούλι, σαν σαλατα του σεφ θα ειναι. (να την κανει ο θεος, τεσπα  :01. Smile: )

----------


## skrwz21

κοτοπουλακι τρωω σε 3 γευματα την ημερα, θα φαω και το βραδυ ??
γαλοπουλα μακρια.. μιλαμε για καθαρες τροφες !

καλο και το αλλο με τα αυγα στη σαλατα που ειπες.. αλλα ποσα αυγα, αμα ταχεις φαει και στο πρωινο..

----------


## KATERINI 144

ασπράδια βαλε οσα θες, τους κρόκους λιγο με μετρο, αν και τελευταία λενε δεν εχει προβλημα ουτε ο κροκος. 

βρες καμια ερευνα για τους κροκους ολα εγω θα τα κανω εδω μεσα?!  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  

και εδω στο φορουμ καπου υπάρχει τοπικ για δες  :02. Welcome: 

εντιτ εχω και τον newlife  να ρωταει αν κανει να αλλαξει το γιαουρτι με πουτιγκα  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:

----------


## Billy

κάθε κρόκος περιέχει περίπου το 70% της ημερήσιας Χοληστερόλης που πρέπει να παίρνει ο μέσος άνθρωπος, βέβαια λένε ότι στην χοληστερόλη οι τροφές συνεισφέρουν μόνο κατά το 30% και το υπόληπο 70% το παράγει ο οργανισμός.
δηλαδή ένας κρόκος συνεισφέρει κατά 21% στην ολικη χοληστερόλη.
Σημασία έχει να βρεί ο καθένας μας άν ο οργανισμός του έχει προδιάθεση στο να παράγει υπερβολικη ποσότητα χοληστερόλης και να κανονίσει την διατροφή του ανάλογα.

----------


## Gasturb

Σε οτι εχει υποθει με βρισκει συμφωνω δλδ κ για την επιλογη της σαρδελας αλλα κ για την περιεκτικοτητα σε βαρεα μεταλλα στους τοννους. Η χρυση τομη εινια ποικιλια σε ολα κ παν μετρον αριστον.

----------


## skrwz21

ε τωρα να τρως καθε μερα κονσερβοκουτια δε λεει !!
2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα καλα ειναι

----------


## Steve KinG STyLe

Και εγω αγορασα σαρδελες σε κονσερβα, συμπαθητικη η γευση ισως καλυτερη σχετικα με σκετο τονο. 20γρ πρωτεινης/ 100γρ

----------


## skrwz21

> Και εγω αγορασα σαρδελες σε κονσερβα, συμπαθητικη η γευση ισως καλυτερη σχετικα με σκετο τονο. 20γρ πρωτεινης/ 100γρ


24 ειναι ρε συ !

----------


## anjelica

Εγω προτιμω σαρδελες στα καρβουνα!!! Full στο Ω3!!!!!

----------


## yannis88

> Εγω προτιμω σαρδελες στα καρβουνα!!! Full στο Ω3!!!!!


+1111111111111111111111111 :08. Toast:

----------


## ovelix

μολις ζεστανουν τα νερα λιπονουν και ειναι super φτανει να μην στεγνωσουν στο ψισιμο φυσικα παντα με   :02. Drunken:

----------


## isis

> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως υπάρχει περιορισμός στο πόσες Σαρδέλες σε κονσέρβα μπορούμε να φάμε κάθε βδομάδα.
> Απ' ότι ξέρω υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στον Τόνο λόγω το ότι περιέχει κάποια Βαρέα Μέταλλα.
> Μήπως και οι Σαρδέλες σε κονσέρβα περιέχουν επίσης Βαρέα Μέταλλα;
> δηλαδή τα Βαρέα Μέταλλα τα χρησιμοποιούν στην διαδικασία της κονσερβοποίησης γενικώς ή μόνο στην επεξεργασία του Τόνου;;;


έτσι μπράβο , να τρώτε σαρδέλες σε κονσέρβα , κάποιοι πρέπει να τις τρώνε , για να μη μένουν στις αποθήκες των supermarket!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω εχω να πώ αυτό δεν πρέπει να είναι στάνταρ στη διατροφή μας , αλλα εκτακτης ανάγκης , γιατί η κονσέρβα είναι κονσέρβα και θα έχει και τα συντηριτικά της και ποιός ξέρει τι άλλα επιβλαβή που δεν γνωρίζουμε , στην ελλάδα ζούμε και είναι προτιμότερο το φρεσκο η και κατεψηγμένο ακόμη απο την κονσέρβα γιατί εκεί οι τροφες είναι πιο πλουσιες στα θρεπτικά συστατικά τους και λιγότερο επιβλαβείς

----------


## isis

> εγω εχω να πώ αυτό δεν πρέπει να είναι στάνταρ στη διατροφή μας , αλλα εκτακτης ανάγκης , γιατί η κονσέρβα είναι κονσέρβα και θα έχει και τα συντηριτικά της και ποιός ξέρει τι άλλα επιβλαβή που δεν γνωρίζουμε , στην ελλάδα ζούμε και είναι προτιμότερο το φρεσκο η και κατεψηγμένο ακόμη απο την κονσέρβα γιατί εκεί οι τροφες είναι πιο πλουσιες στα θρεπτικά συστατικά τους και λιγότερο επιβλαβείς


+1000!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Thespys

Παιδες θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω,ενας γνωστος μου μου ειπε οτι ο τονος κανει κακο σε μεγαλι ποσοτιτα λογο του υδραργυρου που περιεχει μεσα,αγοραζω τον μεγαλο τονο που ειναι 1300 καθαρο βαρος γιατι το εχω βρει ευκολη λιση και φτινη,αυτο τον τονο τον τρογω σε 4 μερες περιπου,το θεμα ειναι οτι με ολα αυτα που διαβαζω εχω τρομαξει  και δεν γουσταρω να παθω κανα προβλιμα απο το πουθενα

----------


## tasos2

Kι εμενα με ενδιαφερει αυτο. Εχω ακουσει για τα συντηρητικα (για κονσερβα μιλαμε φανταζομαι) και τον χρησιμοποιω μονο σε αναγκη αλλα αν μπορουσα να τον χρησιμοποιω πιο συχνα θα με γλιτωνε απο αρκετη φασαρια

----------


## beefmeup

Σαρδέλες σε κονσέρβα
υπερβολική κατανάλωση λιπαρών ψαριών

φιλε,ψαχνε πρωτα αν θες..

----------


## Giannistzn

> Παιδες θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω,ενας γνωστος μου μου ειπε οτι ο τονος κανει κακο σε μεγαλι ποσοτιτα λογο του υδραργυρου που περιεχει μεσα,αγοραζω τον μεγαλο τονο που ειναι 1300 καθαρο βαρος γιατι το εχω βρει ευκολη λιση και φτινη,αυτο τον τονο τον τρογω σε 4 μερες περιπου,το θεμα ειναι οτι με ολα αυτα που διαβαζω εχω τρομαξει  και δεν γουσταρω να παθω κανα προβλιμα απο το πουθενα





> Kι εμενα με ενδιαφερει αυτο. Εχω ακουσει για τα συντηρητικα (για κονσερβα μιλαμε φανταζομαι) και τον χρησιμοποιω μονο σε αναγκη αλλα αν μπορουσα να τον χρησιμοποιω πιο συχνα θα με γλιτωνε απο αρκετη φασαρια


1ον ειναι κονσερβα (με ο,τι προσθετα συντηρησης κλπ μπορει να συνεπαγεται).

2ον βαρεα μεταλλα. Κυριως ο υδραργυρος που αναφερθηκε. Ολα τα μεγαλα ψαρια περιεχουν στη σαρκα τους βαρεα μεταλλα, τα οποια δρουν συσσωρευτικα στο σωμα. Αυτο σημαινει οτι, μπορεις να τρως και 10 και 20 κονσερβες την εβδομαδα *αλλα* επειδη δεν αποβαλεις τα βαρεα μεταλλα και συσσωρευονται, σε 2-3-5-10 χρονια θα σου δημιουργησει προβλημα ο υδραργυρος, και οχι μονο (τοξικωση). Μετα θα τρεχεις και δεν θα φτανεις, οποτε με μετρο και προσοχη στην ποσοτητα

----------


## ernestothehotman

Με τι να συνδιάσω ψητή φρέσκια σαρδέλα για μεσημεριανό(κάτι με υδατάνθρακα) ? Ρύζι και μακαρόνια δεν πάνε με τπτ μόνο ψητό ψωμί με ρίγανι αλάτι και λάδι...και μια σαλάτα επίσης με μπόλικο λάδι... καμιά πρόταση???

----------


## kelaidis

το κονσερβοκουτι του καρφουρ γραφει 100 γρ. και στεγνο 65. Πρωτεϊνη ανά 100 γρ. 17. Επομένως το συγκεκριμένο κουτί έχει περπου 10 γραμ. πρωτεινης.




> Και εγω αγορασα σαρδελες σε κονσερβα, συμπαθητικη η γευση ισως καλυτερη σχετικα με σκετο τονο. 20γρ πρωτεινης/ 100γρ

----------


## Daywalker

Διαβάζοντας γύρο - γύρο και ψάχνοντας έμαθα ότι ένα όσπριο που μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει το κρέας σε πρωτεΐνες και αυτό είναι τα ρεβίθια. 
Μάλιστα λένε ότι η χορτοφαγοι το έχουν συχνά στην διατροφη τους μιας και δεν συμπληρώνουν πρωτεΐνες από αλλού. Μήπως το κλειδί αντικαταστασης του τόνου και γενικά τις κονσέρβας είναι κάτι τέτοιο, μιας και τα ρεβίθια μαγειρευονται και συνδυάζονται με πολλά ?

----------


## sailim

Σαφώς και ο τόνος έχει μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης, αλλα μήπως καλύτερα να προτιμούμε τη σαρδελίτσα;

Περισσότερα Ω3 + οτι δεν διατρέχει τον κίνδυνο περιεκτικότητας σε υδράργυρο..

Στα λιπαρά ίσως έχουμε ένα θέμα

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Γτ δεν διατρεχει κινδυνο βαρεων μεταλλων η σαρδελα???

----------


## sailim

Όσο μικρότερα ειναι τα ψάρια κ συντομότερη η διαρκεία ζωής τους, θεωρητικά συγκεντρώνουν μικρότερη ποσότητα βαρέων μετάλλων

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αλλο αυτο και αλλο το "δεν διατρεχουν κινδυνο περιεκτικοτητας σε υδραργυρο"...δλδ οτι δεν εχουν υδραργυρο.Και δεν ειναι ολα τα ψαρια,ειναι τα λιπαρα ψαρια,γιατι κατα βαση στο λιπωδη ιστο αποθηκευονται τα βαρεα μεταλλα κι η σαρδελα λιπαρο ψαρι ειναι κ αυτη.Μικροτερο μεν ναι οκ,αλλα θα φας και περισσοτερες.

----------


## theoulis

Ρε παιδιά; 
Με την σαρδέλα τι γίνεται; 
Δεν την προτιμάει κανείς σας; 
Να υποθέσω λόγω της γεύσης-μυρωδιάς της; Γιατί από τα λίγα που γνωρίζω η διατροφική της αξία είναι τεράστια. Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## morgoth

οταν την βρισκω στη λαικη κατω απο 5 ευρω το κιλο, τη προτιμαω. εξαιρετική πηγή πρωτεινης και καλων λιπαρων.

----------


## morbit_killer

περιέχει λιπαρά οξέα ωμέγα 3 ,6 αρκετή πρωτεϊνη 20% περίπου γενικά καλή επιλογή ,αλλά μην περιμένεις πολλά ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ σωστα :03. Thumb up:  ειναι εξαιρετικη τροφη ,μονο που μια φορα εκανα το λαθος κ την εψησα στo barbeque κ μυρισε σε ακτινα δυο οικοδομικα τετραγωνα! :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:   Δεν την ξαναψηνω εκει λοιπον ,μονο σε κλειστη ηλεκτρικη ψηστιερα .

----------


## stef.

Εξαιρετική επιλογή φίλε... Τουλάχιστον μια φορά τη βδομάδα ειναι στη διατροφή μου (ειδικά τωρα που την βρίσκεις με 2ε/kg η και λιγο πιο κατω)
Λιγο πάνω απο 20% πρωτεΐνη αν θυμάμαι καλα και καλα λιπαρά.. 
Για τα κρέατα πολλα ακούγονται για την σαρδέλα τσα τιποτα!!
Άμα σ αρέσει μπορείς να την καταναλωνεις αλύπητα!!

----------


## stef.

> περιέχει λιπαρά οξέα ωμέγα 3 ,6 αρκετή πρωτεϊνη 20% περίπου γενικά καλή επιλογή ,αλλά μην περιμένεις πολλά ...


Τι ακριβώς εννοείς οταν λες να μην περιμένουμε πολλα;;

----------


## morbit_killer

> Τι ακριβώς εννοείς οταν λες να μην περιμένουμε πολλα;;


φίλε εννοώ ότι δεν θα γίνεις και σβαρτζενέγκερ τρώγοντας σαρδελίτσες .. καλές είναι γιατην καρδιά τον εγκέφαλο στο bodybuilding μετράει το κοκκινο κρέας !

----------


## morbit_killer

αν και καλά τα λέι η κόμπρα θέλουν προσοχή

----------


## alex13

παιδια μια ερωτηση για το πως να κανω σαρδελλες,τι προτεινετε απ τα παρακατω?
φουρνο
ψητες
γκριλλ
ή τηγανι για να ξεμπερδευω?
η συνταγη για τηγανι που βρηκα ειναι η παρακατω να μου πειτε αν εγκρινετε

Λοιπον περνουμε 2-3 ντοματες φρεσκες τις κανουμε σαλτσα και τη βαζουμε σε κατσαρολακι η αντικολιτηκο με καπακι λιγο νερο,αλατι,ριγανη,λιγο κρεμυδι ψιλοκομενο και πιπερι,τη βαζουμε να βρασει.περνουμε φρεσκιες σαρδελες οσες εχουμε στο προγραμμα να φαμε καθαρισμενες και πλημενες και περιπου 4-5 λεπτα προτου γινει η σαλτσα τις ριχνουμε μεσα.δεν τις ανακατευουμε γιατι θα διαλυθουν.τις αφηνουμε να βρασουν ετσι με τη σαλτσα περιπου 5 λεπτα μεχρι να ρουφιξουν λιγο και ειναι ετοιμες.λαδι στο τελος..

----------


## alex13

> παιδια μια ερωτηση για το πως να κανω σαρδελλες,τι προτεινετε απ τα παρακατω?
> φουρνο
> ψητες
> γκριλλ
> ή τηγανι για να ξεμπερδευω?
> η συνταγη για τηγανι που βρηκα ειναι η παρακατω να μου πειτε αν εγκρινετε
> 
> Λοιπον περνουμε 2-3 ντοματες φρεσκες τις κανουμε σαλτσα και τη βαζουμε σε κατσαρολακι η αντικολιτηκο με καπακι λιγο νερο,αλατι,ριγανη,λιγο κρεμυδι ψιλοκομενο και πιπερι,τη βαζουμε να βρασει.περνουμε φρεσκιες σαρδελες οσες εχουμε στο προγραμμα να φαμε καθαρισμενες και πλημενες και περιπου 4-5 λεπτα προτου γινει η σαλτσα τις ριχνουμε μεσα.δεν τις ανακατευουμε γιατι θα διαλυθουν.τις αφηνουμε να βρασουν ετσι με τη σαλτσα περιπου 5 λεπτα μεχρι να ρουφιξουν λιγο και ειναι ετοιμες.λαδι στο τελος..


μια γνωμη καποιος πως να κανω τις σαρδελες υγιεινα παρακαλω

----------


## beefmeup

ολες οι προτασεις πλην του τηγανιου, ειναι καλες.

----------


## arnold94

μια απορια παιδια,πηρα για δευτερη φορα φρεσκιες σαρδελλες συγκεκριμενα 800γρ. και οταν πηγα να τις φιλεταρω μου πηρε 1 ωρα και κατι,εντωμεταξυ τις καταναλωσα και σε μια μερα...ρωταω τωρα, αξιζει η ταλαιπωρια `η να παιρνω κονσερβες,κατεψυγμενες(13ευρω/kg)?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το φρεσκο ειναι παντα καλυτερο ,τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται! :01. Wink:  Οι σαρδελες καθαριζονται απο το μεσαιο κοκκαλο πιο δυσκολα γιατι ειναι μαλακο ψαρι κ θελει περισσοτερο προσοχη.

----------


## arnold94

ναι φιλε ομως ειναι πολλυ χρονοβορο και γω θελω να τρωω καθε μερα σαρδελες καποιο γευμα μεσα στη μερα...εσυ παιρνεις παντα φρεσκιες και καθαριζεις?

----------


## beegee

μπορεις να παρεις καμποσες φρεσκιες να τις καθαρισεις και να τις χωρισεις σε μεριδες στην καταψυξη .αρκετα βολικο

----------


## arnold94

> μπορεις να παρεις καμποσες φρεσκιες να τις καθαρισεις και να τις χωρισεις σε μεριδες στην καταψυξη .αρκετα βολικο


κονσερβες δεν εγκρινεις να αγοραζω ε; εχουν συντηρητικα και τετοια;

----------


## vaggan

οχου τα ιδια και τα ιδια :08. Turtle:  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...81%CE%B2%CE%B1

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τις καθαριζω (απο το μεσαιο κοκκαλο) την ωρα που τις τρωω. Εσυ προφανως θελεις να ειναι καθαρισμενες (φιλεταρισμα που λες) γιατι δεν τις τρως στο σπιτι κ θελεις λιγοτερο φασαρια κ διακρητικοτητα;
Παντως κ στο ψαρεμα που τις χρησιμοποιω καμια φορα ,εκεινη την ωρα τις φιλεταρω ,αλλιως ολοκληρη κ μεσα! :01. Razz:   Αναλογα το ψαρεμα!

----------


## pankol

από πότε τις καθαρίζουμε τις σαρδέλες?
Μάζι με το κοκαλάκι να'χει και ασβέστιο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> από πότε τις καθαρίζουμε τις σαρδέλες?


έλα ντε  :03. Thumb up:  εγώ έτσι σαν πατατάκια τις τρώω

Εντωμεταξύ αυτό με τον υδράργυρο τώρα το δα...Εγώ που τρώω κάθε βράδυ δλδ να ανησυχήσω? Μόνο τις μέρες που δεν έχω προπόνηση και έχω φάει σαν μοσχάρι όλη την μέρα αρκούμαι σε ένα cottage  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αμα ειναι πιο μικρη η σαρδελιτσα ''παει'' ολοκληρη κατω ,αν ειναι πιο μεγαλη το βγαζω το μεσαιο κοκκαλακι ,το ιδιο ισχυει κ για τα αλλα μικρα ψαρακια ,γαυρο ,μαριδα ,αθερινα (οχι ,αυτη τρωγεται παντα ολοκληρη).
Εξαρταται βεβαια κ την πεινα κ την διαθεσιμοτητα που εχουμε.
Θυμαμαι καποτε ενας μπαρμπας σε ταβερνακι ετρωγε τις κουτσομουριτσες ολοκληρες σαν στραγαλια ,αφου εφαγε 2-3 πιατελιτσες  μονος του μετα αρχιζε κ τις καθαριζε.
<<Γιατι τωρα μπαμπα τις καθαριζει κ δεν τις τρωει ολοκληρες;>>  <<Γιατι τωρα παιδι μου χορτασε κ εγινε εκλεκτικος; :01. Razz: >>

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> <<Γιατι τωρα μπαμπα τις καθαριζει κ δεν τις τρωει ολοκληρες;>> <<Γιατι τωρα παιδι μου χορτασε κ εγινε εκλεκτικος;>>


Χαχαχα καλό!!! Πάντως η σαρδέλα είναι απίστευτο ψάρι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pankol

> Θυμαμαι καποτε ενας μπαρμπας σε ταβερνακι ετρωγε τις κουτσομουριτσες ολοκληρες σαν στραγαλια ,αφου εφαγε 2-3 πιατελιτσες  μονος του μετα αρχιζε κ τις καθαριζε.


πώς κατέβαζε κουτσομούρα ολόκληρη!!! 
Πάντως σαν την κουτσομούρα δεν έχει!!!!!!!!

----------


## beefmeup

καποια ποστ μεταφερθηκαν εδω

----------


## arnold94

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω...τα συμπληρώματα ω-3 λιπαρά οξέα κ.τ.λ  είναι το ίδιο απορροφήσιμα στον οργανισμό σα να τρως κανονικό ψάρι;γιατί έλεγα να παίρνω μόνο κάψουλες για ευκολια

----------


## giannis64

Σαρδέλα. Το πιο φτηνό και το πιο πλούσιο διατροφικά φαγητό. σε θέμα ευκολίας, πάρε συμπλήρωμα. σαν το ψάρι, και ειδικά σαρδέλα σολομός δεν έχει.
σαρδέλα εεε? αν κάποτε (ΑΝ) εξαφανιστεί η σαρδέλα, θα νεκρώσει η θάλασσα.

----------


## bbonline

Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ,

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόσο συχνά είναι οκ να τρώμε τόνο σε κονσέρβα, δεδομένου ότι είναι κονσερβοποιημένο τρόφιμο.

Κάθε πόσο τρώτε εσείς;

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλημέρα φίλε.
Σου συγχώνευσα το πόστ με ένα ήδη υπάρχων, διαβασε το λίγο, θα πάρεις κάποιο feedback σε αυτό που ρωτάς.

----------


## TripleDH

> Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ,
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πόσο συχνά είναι οκ να τρώμε τόνο σε κονσέρβα, δεδομένου ότι είναι κονσερβοποιημένο τρόφιμο.
> 
> Κάθε πόσο τρώτε εσείς;




Eγώ τρώω 3-4 κονσερβακια την εβδομάδα, δεν τα μπορώ και παραπάνω, αλλά παράλληλα μου δίνει μια εναλλαγή στα κλασσικά γεύματα. Μέχρι εκεί νομίζω είναι οκ. (Εξάλλου έχουμε τόσα πολλά που δεν ελέγχουμε πλεον στην ακεραιότητα των τροφών που λαμβάνουμε σε θέματα επεξεργασίας και συντηρητικών)

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ειδικα η σαρδελα σε κονσερβα δεν μου αρεσει ...ειναι πολυ μαλακια , θα προτιμησω Τονο.
Συνοδεια σε οσπριο (το συνηθιζω για να γινεται πληρες προφιλ αμινοξεων  το γευμα ,αλλα κ μαρεσει :01. Wink: ) παστη που την ξεπλενεις φυσικα.
Κ για ψητη μονο φρεσκια ,απ τα καλυτερα κ φθηνοτερα ψαρια.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Η κονσέρβα είναι κονσέρβα όπως και να το κάνουμε , καλά κάνουν και παίρνουν όσοι θέλουν αλλα εγω προσωπικα αυτα τα έχω υπόψιν για κανένα πόλεμο κατοχή κτλ για εύκολη τροφη για αποθήκευση , ενω σαρδέλες πλέον πιο ασφαλή ψάρια και τα παίρνουμε εύκολα έτοιμα ψητα , αφου πλέον εδω τα δικά μας ψαραδικα τα πουλάνε με μια μικρή επιβάρυνση μαγειρεμένα έτοιμα για μασαμπούκα 

Και έχω ξαναπεί εδω στο φόρουμ πρός τους υγιεινούληδες , οτι ακόμη και τα φρέσκα λαχανικά που τρώνε , αν δεν γνωρίζουν την προέλευση είναι σαν να βάζουν δηλητήρια στο τραπέζι τους ενω νομίζουν τρώνε υγιεινα και το χειρότερο και πιο επικίνδυνο είδος είναι η πατάτα , γιατι στην πατάτα κατα την διάρκεια της καλλιέργειας ρίχνουν κάτι φάρμακα που είναι σκέτο δηλητήριο , όταν όμως απο την μερα ραντίσματος περάσει το διάστημα που απαιτείται μεχρι την συγκομιδη δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα , αλλα το θέμα είναι κανείς δεν μπορει να το ελέγξει και ούτε να το καταλάβει 
Ακόμη και το νερό που πίνουμε η ποτίζονται σε κάποιες περιοχές τα λαχανικα είναι τιγκα σε βαρεα μέταλλα και αρσενικο , άρα ολα είναι σχετικά

----------


## strong(er)

> Eγώ τρώω 3-4 κονσερβακια την εβδομάδα, δεν τα μπορώ και παραπάνω, αλλά παράλληλα μου δίνει μια εναλλαγή στα κλασσικά γεύματα. Μέχρι εκεί νομίζω είναι οκ. (Εξάλλου έχουμε τόσα πολλά που δεν ελέγχουμε πλεον στην ακεραιότητα των τροφών που λαμβάνουμε σε θέματα επεξεργασίας και συντηρητικών)


Γνώμη μου είναι εάν μπορείς να τον περιορίσεις  θα είναι καλύτερα.
Ο τόνος "κουβαλάει"πολλά βαρέα μέταλλα τα οποία  τα οποία είναι ότι χειρότερο για τον οργανισμό καθώς δεν μπορεί να τα αποβάλλει.

----------


## Christopherquad

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.. Τόνος, σολομός κ οτιδήποτε είναι σε φιλέτο όπως ξιφίας δυστυχώς είναι πολύ επιβλαβή για την υγεία.

----------

